# Independent water system for BOL or emergency



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm going to be building and installing a back up water system for my BOL. I plan on having running water hot and cold. I'm going to stay away from anything electronic The only electric I will be using will be a DC RV 12 volt pump. I have a small solar system that will supply the 12 volts needed. But this system will also gravity feed to the downstairs if need be. The water heater will be an old school camper style 6 gallon with a pilot light. The parts for one of these heaters will interchange with old school water heaters still used in some homes so if parts are needed after SHTF it shouldn't be a problem finding parts. If the solar system ever goes down a car battery will run the pump just fine. I have a room attached to the house that picks up enough heat to keep anything from freezing. Parquack suggested that I should use a accumulator tank so the pump won't run every time the water is turned on. This Isn't really necessary but it sure would be nice. I'm going to splice into my existing water and I'm hopping that since I have a well and a tank already that it will still work from the pressure of this system. 
It will be a few days or a week before I start on the system itself because I have some carpenter work to make a place for everything. I'm open for suggestions or any tips you may have. I did a thread on the solar setup while I was building it and it was basically designed by forum members and it came out nice.

This is what I have to start with a 32 gallon water tank A sureflo 12 volt water pump and an old school 6 gallon water heater. This is a budget project. I took some time and found some good deals so I have about $110 invested As this project goes along let me know if you have any questions or if you want a better picture of something.
So before I start building,, Any suggestions?


----------

